# need help identifying



## Karda (Jul 24, 2019)

Hi, i found this log at the compost station. Does any body know what it might be, the branches ore opposite, but the leaves don't look maple thanks Mike


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 24, 2019)

Sycamore


----------



## phinds (Jul 24, 2019)

Barry, are you sure about that? I don't know squat about trees, but sycamore has a very distinctive look to the bark and that's just not it at all


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 24, 2019)

Not sure, but the leaves are right....


----------



## Karda (Jul 24, 2019)

sycamore has a thin bark and looks like it is losing it bark

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 24, 2019)

So, should I assume New York? The leaves posted are very maple looking. The bark however only matches one maple well, Norway maple. When you brake a leaf petiole from the stem, it oozes a white milk like sap from the leaf petiole for Norway maple.

Ash leaf maple another, but the stems are wrong as are the leaves. Hedge maple, but again the leaves are wrong.

Shantung maple gets fissured bark, petioles bleed like the Norway, but has a leaf like Sweetgum. There are another few Chinese maples, but I think I'll hold off on them for now...

The leaves posted match very well for Red maple, so an issue at hand...


----------



## Karda (Jul 24, 2019)

it don't bled, what does the bark look like, I got it from a pile at the pit, possible that the branches are not related. When I cut the piece I'll post end grain.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 24, 2019)

Karda said:


> it don't bled, what does the bark look like, I got it from a pile at the pit, possible that the branches are not related. When I cut the piece I'll post end grain.



Post the flat grain too. For maple, likely Norway or Ash leaf. You'll be able to supply more details after you work it.


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 24, 2019)

Sycamore that’s been sitting my garage waiting for me to figure what to do with it.


----------



## phinds (Jul 24, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> Sycamore that’s been sitting my garage waiting for me to figure what to do with it.
> 
> View attachment 169118


Now THAT looks like sycamore bark

Sycamore is also called the "camouflage tree" because of the mottled coloration in the bark

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karda (Jul 24, 2019)

I hope to cut it tomorrow, I'll take pics


----------



## Karl_TN (Jul 24, 2019)

Agree with Mark's final suggestion of Red Maple.

Barry, there's only a few trees with opposite branching. Try to remember this saying, "Mad Bucking Horse" to recall the major opposite branching trees. These are Maple, Ash, Dogwood, Buckeye & Horse Chestnut. Sycamore trees have alternate branching so Mike's clue made it easy to eliminate that as an option.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karda (Jul 24, 2019)

that different I've never heard the bucking horse before. I thought buckeye was another name for chestnut


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 25, 2019)

Karda said:


> that different I've never heard the bucking horse before. I thought buckeye was another name for chestnut



Buckeye and Horse chestnut, same family and genus, chestnut not at all close, other than a partially shared common name.


----------



## phinds (Jul 25, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Buckeye and Horse chestnut, same family and genus, chestnut not at all close, other than a partially shared common name.


Actually, my database shows a number of species that have BOTH buckeye and horse chestnut as all or part of one or more of their common names, so it's not just family and genus but right down to the species. Mark do you think all these are wrong?

*I am an idiot and cannot read. Ignore this entire post (see Mark's response in post #23*

Aesculus californica
Aesculus carnea
Aesculus flava
Aesculus glabra
Aesculus hippocastanum
Aesculus pavia
Aesculus turbinata


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 25, 2019)

phinds said:


> Actually, my database shows a number of species that have BOTH buckeye and horse chestnut as all or part of one or more of their common names, so it's not just family and genus but right down to the species. Mark do you think all these are wrong?
> 
> Aesculus californica
> Aesculus carnea
> ...


Paul, I think the first one is misspelled, says the spelling cop. The 'te' are missing......... ......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Jul 25, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Paul, I think the first one is misspelled, says the spelling cop. The 'te' are missing......... ......... Jerry (in Tucson)


?


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 25, 2019)

phinds said:


> ?
> 
> View attachment 169129


 Paul, it's a joke, a derogatory nickname for California.


----------



## phinds (Jul 25, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Paul, it's a joke, a derogatory nickname for California.


Sigh. I DO get overly serious sometimes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 25, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Paul, it's a joke, a derogatory nickname for California.


I got it Jerry …. but don't think it's derogatory...……...


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 25, 2019)

I have always heard that one called a "turkey maple", by the local arborists, because of the shape of leaf resembles a turkey footprint.


----------



## Karda (Jul 25, 2019)

ok 0n the chestnut. I cut up the piece here is a side grain pic, no end grain, accidently deleted it and no more to be had. The only difference is it was cleaner. I almost had to use a magnifier to see enough gran th balance the grain. maybe when I band saw it it will be clearer. Thanks Mike


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 25, 2019)

phinds said:


> Actually, my database shows a number of species that have BOTH buckeye and horse chestnut as all or part of one or more of their common names, so it's not just family and genus but right down to the species. Mark do you think all these are wrong?
> 
> Aesculus californica
> Aesculus carnea
> ...



You missed the boat, rephrased, I said that Buckeye is not chestnut. Read Karda's 11:33pm post again and then mine below it. (Aesculus vs. Castanea) Should make sense, I hope.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 25, 2019)

Karda said:


> ok 0n the chestnut. I cut up the piece here is a side grain pic, no end grain, accidently deleted it and no more to be had. The only difference is it was cleaner. I almost had to use a magnifier to see enough gran th balance the grain. maybe when I band saw it it will be clearer. Thanks Mike
> 
> View attachment 169157



If you deleted it on a smart phone, you may be able to access it in the gallery options?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Karda (Jul 25, 2019)

thanks ripjack, I just asked my wife is she knew of a way to retrieve deleted pics, no idea. My phone is a android. But with your instructions I was able to find it and restore it. Here is the fresh end grain cut as well as some pics of the quarter sawn section made when pith was removed. Thanks mike

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 25, 2019)

Right on. You're welcome.

Android for the win! Lol


----------



## phinds (Jul 26, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> You missed the boat, rephrased, I said that Buckeye is not chestnut. Read Karda's 11:33pm post again and then mine below it. (Aesculus vs. Castanea) Should make sense, I hope.


Yep, on rereading your post I see that I did misinterpret it. Thanks for that correction.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 26, 2019)

Karda said:


> thanks ripjack, I just asked my wife is she knew of a way to retrieve deleted pics, no idea. My phone is a android. But with your instructions I was able to find it and restore it. Here is the fresh end grain cut as well as some pics of the quarter sawn section made when pith was removed. Thanks mike
> 
> View attachment 169179
> 
> View attachment 169180



Well, can't enlarge the pictures, but don't see any sign of being ring porous. So that would remove ash from the option table. The pith looked angular, that is odd, but maybe just "seeing things". Now if you post a picture(s) of the right side of your quartered piece, if maple, the ray fleck should jump out in the right light.


----------



## phinds (Jul 26, 2019)

@Karda, your side grain pic is completely out of focus so pretty much useless. Try getting a better focused pic and a cleaned up end grain pic would really be helpful.

EDIT: my bad ... that IS an end grain pic. Well, try to get one that is in focus. I'm not sure Mark is right about it not being ring porous but we'll never know without a better pic.


----------

